# Ideen und Vorschläge



## Jochen W (18. März 2007)

Hey Leute,
ich muss eine Website erstellen. Soweit so gut. Doch gibt es nicht soviel Inhalt, und deswegen weiß ich nicht wie ich ihn anordnen soll. Und überhaupt bräuchte ich noch Verbesserungsvorschläge. Also sagt mir was besser gemacht werden soll. Bin für alles offen!

Hier das aktuelle Design: http://www.imagebanana.com/view/1ke6ln/2.jpg


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (18. März 2007)

Die Bilder im Header etwas verändern. Die sehen einfach nur reinkopiert und hingeschoben aus.
Evtl einen dezenten Hintergrund und dann die beiden Bilder farblich und von der Form dann in den Hintergrund einarbeiten. Ansonsten sieht es ganz OK aus..
Die Navi ist gut erreichbar und der Contentbereich ist auch soweit ok. Soll rechts noch etwas hin oder nur eine Auswahl an Bildern zum aktuellen Artikel/News 


MFG
Sandro


----------



## Jochen W (18. März 2007)

Danke erstmal für die Tipps. Hast du Ideen wie ich den Header noch besser gestalteten könnte? Also was rechts hin kann weiß ich nicht, erstmal habe ich da die Grafik hingesetzt, aber da die Navi Horizontal ist habe ich da zuviel Platz. Brauche da irgendwie eine Lösung.


----------

